# Secret Projects Declassified



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

RF-Q (Router Forums Q Branch) in accordance with the Official Secrets Act has recently lowered the classification of several Top Secret projects which have been under development at undisclosed international facilities.










The various Q facilities were challenged to develop a device that: was wall mounted, appeared to be an every day object, had a covert storage area accessed by a hinged cover, and could be built with standard tools and readily available materials in any field area of operation. 

These plans have now been approved for release and manufacture by all members with skill levels from Trainee to Spymaster and will be posted for use by all members 

Trainee Level Plan: Designed and built by Mike (Agent 1617)

Secret Agent Level Plan: Designed and built by Harry (Agent OOH)

Spymaster Level Plan: Designed and built by Oliver (The Ghost)

Every member is encouraged to use their initiative and refine or change the plans to meet field conditions in their area. Those members who choose to accept and complete a mission and who post a photo of their project will be awarded the coveted Q Branch Certificate as a Master Builder of Covert Devices.

Standby for further transmissions.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

is that a YOUNG Harry Sin I see ????

hahahahahaha

==


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Oliver, we gotta see about getting your prescriptions changed and get you some new meds!!!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Oliver, we gotta see about getting your prescriptions changed and get you some new meds!!!


Either that or seriously upping the dosage.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I want the gadget that you used to shrink Mike down to Harry's size, or vice versa.....

ROTFL.


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow these guys clean up pretty good. Will this be the dress code for all forum members or only for this elite squad? How do they keep sawdust out of the pockets and glue off the shirts?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

jw2170 said:


> I want the gadget that you used to shrink Mike down to Harry's size, or vice versa.....
> 
> ROTFL.


You got my first laugh of the day with that comment , James!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I will let Harry disclose the year that photo was taken. I will say I wasn't born yet.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yep, I don't think that colour photography had been invented when that was taken!
James, the "gadget" was supposed to make me BIGGER than Mike!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Just stumbled on this. Way cool. Reviving it for current members to enjoy.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Tom. I did enjoy it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I had to laugh , as at first I didn't read the story , but was looking at the picture . As I'm looking , I can't figure out which movie I had seen that guy in the middle from before ? Looked familiar, but I just couldn't place him . 
Had to laugh when I put two and two together lol


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> Just stumbled on this. Way cool. Reviving it for current members to enjoy.


But, did you check on Oliver's meds?


----------

